# Can Anyone Confirm that this Remote Start Kit on Amazon is the Real Deal?



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Makedamnsure you order the update (flash link) module as well. I actually just installed this in my brothers 2010 gmc terrain and found out you need the module to activate the 3x lock remote start after the fact. Nowhere tells you that tho. Other then that it's not too bad. It's mostly plug and play with splicing one wire into the can bus ( green wire on obd port). Still awaiting my updater should be here tomorrow but won't have the vehicle till next weekend to check. Fortin customer service sucks the big one tho. All you can do is "leave a message and we will call you back". After 3 calls and messages it's been a week and still no call... hope that helps

Edit: http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_76564_Fortin-EVO-GM1.html
Here's a lot cheaper price then amazon and where I got mine from. The updater however was purchased off amazon


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I will let you know remote start will not instantly warm your 1.4 up just sitting still. It will however jump start the process of you being able to just get in and drive it like normal so you will get heat faster than a cold start car. Not saying don't get it, just saying don't be disappointed after (2 ) 10 minute starts the car isn't unbearably hot inside. You will see a drop in fuel economy especially if you do 2 remote starts each time you wake up in the morning before work.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> I will let you know remote start will not instantly warm your 1.4 up just sitting still. It will however jump start the process of you being able to just get in and drive it like normal so you will get heat faster than a cold start car. Not saying don't get it, just saying don't be disappointed after (2 ) 10 minute starts the car isn't unbearably hot inside. You will see a drop in fuel economy especially if you do 2 remote starts each time you wake up in the morning before work.



I was actually going to say the same thing. Even 5 minutes of remote start the car is barley above 110F on anything less than 20F outside. Sice the car's normal operating temperatures are 180-230F, your still getting into a cold car. 

I usually remote start at least until the car comes off high idle, around 2 minutes when cold.


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

interesting! im really glad i asked before buying it, seeing how theres something else id need. what exactly is the "update (flash link) module"? i've never heard of it. im fairly experienced with vehicle electronics, but this is new to me. is it expensive, and is it difficult? what exactly am i flashing, the adapter or the car itself? thanks!


----------

